
New Fitbit Blaze is here - mirceal
https://www.fitbit.com/blaze
======
baldgeek
I've been a fitbit user for a little over 2 years and have had two different
devices from them(flex then charge HR). I like that it does one thing well.
Keep me accountable for staying active, and i only have to charge it once
every 4 days.

------
mirceal
the price point is interesting, but it's no Apple Watch

